# wie kann man seine gilde löschen?



## Yave (9. Dezember 2007)

hi wie kan man seine gilde löschen?möchte nämlich meinen char transferieren lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwax (9. Dezember 2007)

Hi Yave,

der Befehl lautet /gdisband. Musst dann nur noch bestätigen und die Gilde ist Geschichte.


----------

